# Lighter help



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, a couple of months back, I bought a CI Lotus lighter: Lotus CI Laser Torch Lighter - Cigars International on the jam. It worked pretty well for a while, but then it just stopped sparking. I was wondering if anybody on here knows if this is something I can fix at home or not. For the record, I've only used the Xikar premium butane.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have the same one and there has been numerous posts as to how to deal with problematic lighters.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I did a search and all I got was stuff about purging(which I do regularly) but I couldn't find anything about actually repairing the lighter at home. I managed to fix it on my own, though. The igniter was worn and wasn't working properly(it's only had a few months of light to moderate use) so I replaced it with a part from a Ronson.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Me and my buddy both got one of those lighters from CI...niether one works anymore.

So I bought a Xikar.


----------



## BootBlackBlast (Oct 1, 2010)

And my Xikar doesn't work for shit. I've had it checked and fixed a few times and am now going to send it in for replacement. It's the worst lighter I've EVER owned.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Lotus torch as well, and when it broke on me after a month or so, I just dropped a line to the Customer Service Dept. at CI and they sent out a new one... and told me if it breaks to let them know and they will issue a refund. 

Pretty awesome CS in my book


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Athion said:


> I have a Lotus torch as well, and when it broke on me after a month or so, I just dropped a line to the Customer Service Dept. at CI and they sent out a new one... and told me if it breaks to let them know and they will issue a refund.
> 
> Pretty awesome CS in my book


You have to have awesome customer service when you sell crappy lighters. :lol:

That goes for a lot of the Xikars too. There's a reason their stuff has a lifetime warranty. :thumb:

Yes, I own one... :tongue1:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> You have to have awesome customer service when you sell crappy lighters. :lol:
> 
> That goes for a lot of the Xikars too. There's a reason their stuff has a lifetime warranty. :thumb:
> 
> Yes, I own one... :tongue1:


I've never had a single problem with my Xikar...lights on the first try everytime. More than I could say for that Lotus...I'd have to try about 15-20 times before it would light.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i have to say that since i've been smoking i purchased 2 Nibo lighters, 1 triple and 1 double. basically just because i got them for a great price, no more then $20 a lighter and they work awesome. never had a problem where they dont spark or ignite..i always used triple refined fuel and its been great....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The CI lighter works like a pack mule and my Exodus I use every day. Hate to see those who get these same lighters and have to suffer with them. Reminds me of my days with Prometheus and Colobri...any lighter from them crapped out within a month. I still have to believe that the "way" we purge and refill is often the culprit as to why some lighters behave. Once I started tearing em down and then recharging the way I do I have yet to meet a lighter that won't work for me.

If the CI Lighter doesn't work and they won't take it back and send out another one maybe send it to me and I'll get it to work for you. Can't see where CI won't work with you though.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I've bought a lot of junk lighters for ten bucks and up. Ten or twenty dollar lighters obviously aren't going to be the best of the best, but for that money you should still get something that works and lasts longer than a couple of months. My disposable lighters have worked better and more reliably in some cases. The Lotus was a decent lighter for a couple of months before it completely crapped out on me. I was able to fix it, but it still has problems. Sometimes it won't light and sometimes it stutters. I purge with every refill and I've only used the Xikar premium fuel from CI.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

The best lighters I have ever used are both $3 Ronson Jet Lights, I can see spending more money on anything else


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep reading about how crap the Colibri lighters are, but I haven't had much problem with it for the last 2 months (I'm using Colibri Tribeca black). The only minor problem was the lid was not closing properly, but it seemed to fix itself somehow. I guess I've been lucky so far. It does cost a lot more for the same thing, but it just looks nice.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dan-Hur said:


> I've bought a lot of junk lighters for ten bucks and up. Ten or twenty dollar lighters obviously aren't going to be the best of the best, but for that money you should still get something that works and lasts longer than a couple of months. My disposable lighters have worked better and more reliably in some cases. The Lotus was a decent lighter for a couple of months before it completely crapped out on me. I was able to fix it, but it still has problems. Sometimes it won't light and sometimes it stutters. I purge with every refill and I've only used the Xikar premium fuel from CI.


I believe you...I've learned thru experience that there is more to our lighters crapping out on us than we realize and it makes for a PIA esp. when we see these 99 cent Bic lighters that light every single time with no problem.

1. Air in the chamber- A COMPLETE purge is necessary so that means you literally must remove even the slightest bit of a "hissing" sound. This means you'll have to depress the valves at least 2-4 times until there is no sound whatsoever. Ensure that your adjustment is turned all the way to the MINUS side.

2. Use compressed air to blow out the valve..a few squirts should do it.

3. Refill with quality fuel and firmly press the charging can valve into the stem. ( 5 -8 seconds is enough,,,wait a few seconds and then refill again for about 3-4 seconds...then you're done )If you see that the fuel isn't going into the lighter correctly you just started filling the chamber with fuel and air which is why most lighters screw up. Recharging requires steady hand and that you don't bend the nozzle or you will get that hissing and backspray. If you can't hold the lighter and can steady put the lighter on a table ( unless it's one of those curves ones,,,then it becomes trial and error) If you have one of those lighters that is just a real PIA to refill buy an adapter that will fit into your lighter and that will help you keep a smooth refill.

4. Once the lighter is refilled let it set for 5 minutes at least. Turn the adjustment up 1/4 of a turn and try to light...if it doesn't light keep turning 1/4 turn until it does.

Troubleshooting...if your lighter keeps making a hissing sound when you try and light it there's a good chance the seal is blown inside or the tubing came off ( this happens with cheap lighters a lot and sometimes when refilling people just refill for over 10 seconds and that just blows the seal...remember it's compressed fuel you're sending into the chamber and if you don't do it in stages you're going to develop a leak inside and you might as well give up...your lighter will spurt and fire incremently.

If you don't see a spark in your lighter the igniter at times will be bent so take a paper clip and see if you can't move it ever so slightly. Remember as well with a ligher collection to light them all up at least once a week.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I tend to think most of the problems with the butane lighters are attributed to user error. I know I'm guilty of it myself. There are so many things you can do to keep them in good working condition, but it only takes one element for it to crap out.



> 2. Use compressed air to blow out the valve..a few squirts should do it.


That seems a little too anal for me. I'm thinking this is to prevent dusts & dirt from getting in the tank?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tman said:


> I tend to think most of the problems with the butane lighters are attributed to user error. I know I'm guilty of it myself. There are so many things you can do to keep them in good working condition, but it only takes one element for it to crap out.
> 
> That seems a little too anal for me. I'm thinking this is to prevent dusts & dirt from getting in the tank?


*You're right in that it becomes "Pilot Error" where lighters are concerned and also you can pretty much keep just about any lighter working well if you take the time to do things "right"....using compressed air isn't as anal as you might think because those of us who work on them use it to clean out the jets and igniter as well as blowing out the crud inside. You're not preventing dust and dirt from getting in...the only way to get contaminants into the chamber is by using crap butane. *

*It's just a 3 step deal to keep your lighter working well:*

*1 Purge*
*2 Use 5X fuel*
*3 Don't overcharge your lighter*


----------

